# Scratch bumper/broken tail light



## sentra09 (Oct 26, 2009)

Hi,
I recently hit my Sentra into a pole in a parking lot; broke the bottom of the tail light and scratched the bumper deeply. I'm not sure what would be the best approach to fix it.

I don't necessarily want a "brand new" look, but just wanted to know if it's ok to drive with it that way? Would it rust from rain/snow if I don't fix the scratches?

Can I apply some scratch-treatment from a store, or would it better to get professionally fixed?

Please advise!


----------



## Faja (Aug 31, 2009)

Just replace the taillight with a new or used one - they're pretty cheap on Ebay or even try junkyard so you don't get any water leaks. The bumper cover itself is not made of metal so I don't think rust is a problem, if it's only scratched but still hanging properly then you can leave as is or patch as best you can.


----------



## wesley40336 (Oct 25, 2009)

Of course the best approach is a profeesional fix. 

If you need a replacement tail light, check ebay. You can get them pretty cheap there. Or RockAuto.com.

As far as the scratch is, it really just depends on how bad and big it is. If it's just a single gash, you might try a little touch up paint. If it's a big scuff, it will need to be painted. 

You can try some scuff fixer, but I've never seen any that actually works.


----------



## TURBOSENTRA08 (Nov 14, 2009)

sentra09 said:


> Hi,
> I recently hit my Sentra into a pole in a parking lot; broke the bottom of the tail light and scratched the bumper deeply. I'm not sure what would be the best approach to fix it.
> 
> I don't necessarily want a "brand new" look, but just wanted to know if it's ok to drive with it that way? Would it rust from rain/snow if I don't fix the scratches?
> ...


hey whats up i was wondering if u were still lookn for a tail light cause i have a pair in 5* condition if ur interested i'll sell u the pair for the price of one


----------



## oshytisjp (Apr 21, 2009)

dude belive it or not theres some sentras in the junkyard i guess grls thats cant drive worth of shyt haha but that would be my best bet matter if fack i went couple weeks back i was surprised to see 3 places i went to with b16 sentras


----------

